# Federal Pacific Panels



## DMartin (Aug 1, 2019)

Is there a fix for these panels? Going to look at one today that is an existing non conforming panel. It appears that they have removed the stab lok breakers but these panels are no good by what I have heard. Not an electrician and they don't want to replace as they feel they don't have the space for a newer panel. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 1, 2019)

replace as FP breakers were prone to loosing connectivity due to the thermal expansion of resistant heating of the point of connection to a point where they start arcing.....a definite fire hazard.


----------



## BLangley (Aug 1, 2019)

Even if the original breakers were replaced with new ones under a different brand/label, a guy working on the testing contracted by the CPSC in the 80s thinks they are still a risk and the whole panel should go.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...2c89fe3ca4c_story.html?utm_term=.e7239bd5d1bb


The peer reviewed paper mentioned in the Post article:

https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8283732


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

We have insurance companies that won't provide coverage with FPE and Zinsco panels and now some HOAs that mandate they get replaced.  There are always options to get a similar size to replace.  We see them replaced all the time.  A condo is one of the harder ones to change because they are piped in and you have no choice but to cut the drywall and repair.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 1, 2019)

They are manufactured under licence by a different company here in Canada. I actually have one in my home. I purchased it and am gutting it, planned to replace the panel, but have later discovered that the manufacturer in Canada passed third party testing of their product. I did have some issues with the way things were wired for my dryer (new dryer pulling too much for the breaker). Tripped once and I re-set it. Tripped again, I called an electrician. While he was there we tripped it multiple times as he was curious too. I've even tested some receptacle circuits and they have always tripped. 

Since the failure rate on the breakers was something like 50%, either I am very lucky and have managed to get good breakers, or the ones manufactured in Canada do not suffer from the same problems that their US counterparts do.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I have been asked several times if the city requires the FPE breaker panels to be removed? Usually by a home inspector, insurance company or electrician. 

Let's poll?

1) How many AHJ's require the breaker panels to be removed when asked what to do?
2) How many AHJ's tell the inquiring person that if the panel was permitted, installed by code and hasn't been altered they are allowed to remain in use?
3) How many people never heard of FPE (Federal Pacific Electric)?
4) How many of you wear one black sock?
5) How many have heard that the CPSC hasnot made a ruling?
6) How many of your heard the FPE breakers were nicknamed "Toasters?"
7) How many of you have seen or heard of Zinco breakers? Do you allow them?


----------



## DMartin (Aug 1, 2019)

I asked for it to be replaced. It was in a closet connected to the wall opposite an employee area in a small bank teller drive up. It was also next to the wall where the only exit door is for the employees. So if it failed it could have been a bad situation.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

Unless there is a specific, local ordinance in place, I am not aware of any reason that would give an AHJ the authority to mandate an FPE panel change.


----------

